# Town and country trike with gears...will it work?



## stratelecaster (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello all,
 I just got a functioning rear section from a Schwinn town and country and I want to add gears to the bike using what I have laying around.
 Does anyone think this set up "won't" work?
The frame will sit on the rear section as normal but I want to use a donor Varsity front derailleur and sprocket and add the rear derailleur as just a dummy chain tensioner, making it a 2 speed(possibly 3 speed with an 18 speed front derailleur and sprocket set up.
 What problems do you think I may encounter?
 Best regards to all


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 3, 2011)

really, I think the most you will have trouble with is mounting the derailurs


----------

